# kohlrabi



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

does anyone grow this veggie 
this is my first year
do you dry it or freeze it 
I have eaten raw and it is so crunchy

how would you put it up I do not do preassure canning
thanks for the help


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Kohlrabi can be stored in a root cellar or in the basement. It likes cool conditions with high humidity. Leave a 1/2" top stem top (Cook the leaves like collard greens) and pack in moist peat. They will store through a good portion of the winter this way.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried for the first time last year and loved this stuff , especially the greens. This year I am working on staggering the plantings as I dont want to eat it everyday when 6 plants are ready at a time. Someone on here pressure canned it last year, I cant remember details but they were satisfied.


----------



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

Last year, we peeled and cubed them small (more like diced) . Boiled 3 - 4minutes to soften a bit, drained and then canned like dill pickles using dill pickle recipes (actually used a Mrs. Wages mix). We use them on salads and are great.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Kohlrabi is good pickled or fermented like sauerkraut. Both of those are high enough acidity that you don't normally need a pressure canner and can just boil can them. I haven't found them to dehydrate well, but if you slice or cube them, blanch and freeze they're not completely horrible... a little mushy, so we add them to mashed potatoes or turnips.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I like them instead of mashed taters or turnips!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Julienned and steamed just until tender, butter and Mrs. Dash. Wet brined like sauerkraut. Grated for slaw same as cabbage. I can let them grow all winter, use before they get woody or go to seed....James


----------

